# How is the house going to be in Ultimate fighter?



## jkd friend (Sep 12, 2009)

All heavyweights seems to be kind of crazy in a house with all the stupid stuff they do to each other wonder how the heavyweights will take to the way things were in the past UF's? Can't wait to see how it go's with kimbo in the house.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 12, 2009)

jkd friend said:


> All heavyweights seems to be kind of crazy in a house with all the stupid stuff they do to each other wonder how the heavyweights will take to the way things were in the past UF's? Can't wait to see how it go's with kimbo in the house.


 

[yt]iorAWTpH4FY&feature[/yt]


----------



## K831 (Sep 12, 2009)

elder999 said:


> [yt]iorAWTpH4FY&feature[/yt]


 
Thanks for the link. If they can stay away from peeing in fruit trays and other forms of juvinile douche-baggery, it could be a fun season to watch.


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 13, 2009)

K831 said:


> Thanks for the link. If they can stay away from peeing in fruit trays and other forms of juvinile douche-baggery, it could be a fun season to watch.




Indeed!:asian:


----------



## prokarateshop (Sep 14, 2009)

I cant wait either.. I think everyone is itching with anticipation


----------



## Damon1698 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been following tuf and ufc since I was 14 lol before it was as mainstream as it is today, I can say though, nobody is more excited than me for this season, on tuf subject who thought the hendo ko over bisping was just great.. I hope this year we get a good finale and I hope kimbo stays as a top contender hopefully becomes tuf


----------

